# CDV Clinic Update (Bay Area, 6/14)



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay, I have gathered a list of the following people who are interested in CDV work and some who just want to lurk (you know, the KK doughnut bringers!  ) 

I will send all of you PM with a link that will contain all the info you'll need, like my address and start time, etc. I also tried emailing those I have email addresses for. I hope I am covering everyone. It is such a pain...wish I could just post my address for the world to see but that isn't such a good idea nowadays.

Here is who I have: 

roots, 530i 
vital5er, 528i 
calvinh, 540i 
GregS, 99 540i 
hu540i, 99 540i 
mottati, lurking 
roxnadz, 99 540i 
wbg94583, lurking 
montreal bleu, lurking 
vietsb, lurking 
jem, lurking 
jy, 99 528i 
ravns5, lurking
R L, 98 540i

I count 8 people...not bad...if you all show up by 9 AM, I might have everyone done by noon or 1! 

Make sure all you have your prepared CDVs should you want to go the stealth route otherwise I'll just remove the CDV and plug the line straight into the tranny. 

Cheers,

Chris :bigpimp:


----------



## vital5er (Apr 14, 2003)

*Need Address...*

Agent 99,

Pls. send me your address, I do not know where to go for tommorow's CDV Clinic. you could email me directly at [email protected]

thanks again,

see you tommorow


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well guys?

How'd it go?????
:dunno:


Pics please!!!


----------



## Greg S. (Apr 24, 2003)

*It went great*

Chris did get a couple of good burns of his arm from my car, sorry. It was nice to meet some new bimmer fans. I can just echo all of the praises for the CDV delete and simply wonder why I waited so long to do it. The garage looked like a KK store, there were doughnuts every place you turned. Thanks and props to Agent99 for hosting this clinic. I really don't know if you can call it a clinic because Chris did just about all of the work.

Greg S.


----------



## CalvinH (Apr 5, 2003)

*Results for the day*

Major Kudos (and KK's) to Chris.

He did do most of the work, but we were done before 1:00 with at least 8 5ers. I enjoyed the opportunity to meet some of the other posters/lurkers here and hope to connect again at other gatherings.

Thanks also to DaveZ for the CDV, "certifying" Chris, and promoting this true driving enhancement. I really love the difference, especially in 1st and 2nd. :thumbup:

CalvinH
2003 540i6 Black Sapphire Metallic on Sand
CWP, DSP w/CD changer, NAV, fold down rear seats, rear shades, rear airbags - and now No CDV


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Chris and Jason zipped right through 'em all, it was done before the doughnuts were half gone.

I was just hanging around, two E39s in the house but none with CDVs...it was good to have a chance to meet everyone.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Chris, my extended thanks for hosting and doing the work. And Jason too for helping. I'm enjoying my smooth shifts more and more. 

It was really nice too meeting other people... now I can put faces with the forum handles. :thumbup:

Ian


----------



## JY (May 6, 2003)

By the end of the clinic, things were moving very smoothly.
I clocked the last CDV job: from the time of engine shut off, CDV change, pressure check, to close the hood latch, it took a little more than 9 minutes . :thumbup: 
I left before the PDC installation was done. Hope that went well too.
Jason Y


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well everyone is very much welcome for coming by. It was a pleasure to help everyone (even Greg S.!) with this simple yet fun modification to your BMWs.

I hope you all continue to enjoy "non-BMW-enhanced" shifting.

I think, perhaps, that I might host another CDV clinic or even once a month for the summer! Despite the burns on my arm (not that bad, really), this was a lot of fun!

If you guys have anyone else interested in this, pass the word along to get a hold of me and I'll set up another date.

Perhaps July 12th or 19th?



Sorry, JS, I am not sure we have any pictures!!! Viet?


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm usually the shutterbug, and I left my camera at home that day. 

But man, this was such a great little mod. If you have a non M 5er and are considering it, do it!

Thanks a lot to Chris for setting up and running this event.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Click on CDV_256.wmv and you'll get a nice 5 Mb or so video of the event.

However, I have a problem with the video...audio works but I can't get video working. What is this "codec" stuff? :dunno:


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

I can hardly even get it to stream. It's been buffering for 30 minutes now. About 3/4 of the way complete. But still.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Click on CDV_256.wmv and you'll get a nice 5 Mb or so video of the event.
> 
> However, I have a problem with the video...audio works but I can't get video working. What is this "codec" stuff? :dunno:
> 
> *


Codec is the video *co*mpressor-*dec*ompressor. Are you using Windows? It worked fine on my Windows Media Player 9 on Windows 2000.


----------

